# How the f#ck do celebrities not get stretch marks!!!



## iiTTCii

I've been putting stretch mark cream on religiously twice a day since 8 weeks and drink lots of water etc, but I got my first stretch mark a couple of weeks ago. I've now noticed another appearing! 

I know some woman just don't get them. But I've read that 80% of woman do, so how the hell do ALL these celebrities have absolutely no stretch marks anywhere. I can understand them bouncing back into their size 6 jeans because of chefs and personal trainers but don't understand how they can avoid stretch marks. Do you think they have a top secret cream formula they use?


----------



## Whimsy82

Photoshop? hahaha

I lose and gain weight easily so I have always had stretch marks and therefor figured they wouldn't be a big deal for me but now I'm getting stretchmarks in places I never expected....like well above my belly button. Naive, I know lol.


----------



## hulahoop09

Deffo airbrushing. Obviously theres the odd few celebs who are maybe lucky to get none but you dont seetheir real life flesh enough to know. Make up and airbrushing are deffo the key for a lot of them im sure. Lol. Xx


----------



## Amsan

Whimsy82 said:


> Photoshop? hahaha
> 
> I lose and gain weight easily so I have always had stretch marks and therefor figured they wouldn't be a big deal for me but now I'm getting stretchmarks in places I never expected....like well above my belly button. Naive, I know lol.

Haha I was totally gonna say photoshop!


----------



## amjon

Even with twins I'm still doing good with none. Don't know if I'll get any by the end but I'm not all that worried about it. DH won't care and he's the only one that would see them. I haven't used anything either.


----------



## Amsan

I think it depends how quickly you start growing. One of my friends is pregnant and has been tiny her entire pregnancy... now she's 34 weeks and starting to get HUGE, quickly.. so she's starting to get the stretch marks now. I however, have been growing since I freakin found out I was pregnant, but so far no stretch marks.


----------



## KAMW

They probs have some sort of treatment like laser


----------



## gingerbaby4us

Maybe they do but it's hard to tell in pictures. Also, minor stretch marks fade significantly over time.


----------



## x.krystle.x

Airbrushing and there is a type of surgery for removal! I think its all down to genetics though, i never had one in my first pregnancy and so far none just yet, but my mum didn't suffer with any either so i think its more common to not have any if its in your genes. they really aren't the end of the world though, & as much as creams say they will work they wont, i had a friend who was pregnant same time as me and went mad buying bio oil and also tried to make me buy some too, i told her i didn't care if i got any and didn't use anything the whole pregnancy, she however bathed in it daily and rubbed it in and still got covered!


----------



## uptotrix

Amsan said:


> I think it depends how quickly you start growing. One of my friends is pregnant and has been tiny her entire pregnancy... now she's 34 weeks and starting to get HUGE, quickly.. so she's starting to get the stretch marks now. I however, have been growing since I freakin found out I was pregnant, but so far no stretch marks.

lol and I was so jealous of my neighbour who's a month ahead of me and still has a freaking FLAT belly!! Now I can tell her she'll get stretch marks more easily lol!:haha:

Oh and I use bio oil, so far its working well for me..give it a shot!


----------



## Cccbb61013

I didn't get any with my first. I think it's bc my weight fluctuates in my stomach area so much. I'm not overweight but I carry all my weight in my chest and stomach so apparently my stomach is used to being large haha. The only stretch marks I have are on my boobs and that's not even from pregnancy! I don't truthfully know the reason. I have a couple cousins that carry their weight in their legs or butts and have flat stomachs and both of them were covered with stretch marks, 2 cousins who are stick skinny and one had a ton and the other none and there is one who is a litte thicker (not heavy by any means) and she didn't get any. What's the rhyme or reason??


----------



## iiTTCii

I know in photoshoots, they will be photoshopped but I meant all these pictures of celebrities in magazines etc when they are on holiday, in their bikinis in the beach. They won't be photoshopped.
I'm just being bitter because I'm going to be covered in them!


----------



## exoticsiren

Photoshop... then they all come skinny cause they have personal trainers after they give birth an chefs lol...lucky:)


----------



## curly79

Laser treatment I bet. There are laser treatments available that I think help regain elastin in the skin.


----------



## J22

:haha: you took the words right out of my mouth!!! I often wonder this myself....I don't think you EVER see a celeb in a mag or online paper with stretchmarks and I wouldn't have thought papers would always photoshop 'cos they love to pick up on any bit of cellulite or imperfection they can focus their camera on.
Maybe there are lots who do get them but we only see the ones who don't 'cos the others don't go on the beach in bikini....?? And those who do and have a photo shoot set-up will no doubt be photoshopped as part of the contract.

Damn...they give a false imagine of the majority of us pregnant girls!


----------



## BubsMom17

Photoshop, laser treatments, and spray tans! Having a fake tan is like wearing body makeup to cover up imperfections!


----------



## Rainstorm

they don't have to do anything all day but apply the most expensive creams a hundred times a day (they prob have someone to do it for them! I hate applying cream), and then get the best beauty treatments to remove what little they may have, and photoshop takes care of the rest.


----------



## karenh24

i use cream everyday, i 've got loads round the sides and getting a few on the front of my stomach, i know someone who had twins and has no stretchmarks what so ever not even light ones,im so jealous lol


----------



## Calibeachbum

Def photoshop and laser treatments. I know Angelina Jolie has bad stretchmarks from an article I read.


----------



## Fuchsia1412

Some of them do, but that will only be focused on when the magazine runs a story specifically about it! If it makes you feel better type in celebrities, stretch marks and you'll see some for sure...think how well hidden the average person keeps it though- I mean, we know that most get some stretchmarks, but you barely see them around do you...? I got them, I wasn't large, I love rubbing oily creams in anyway and did it religiously- it did nothing, because stretchmarks are not on the top layer of your skin- you are seeing the tears in the 'middle layer' showing through, and no cream could get there- if it could, it would mean your skin was providing an extremely poor barrier, and when you had a bath, your skin would get waterlogged, lol.....I think the only thing that could possibly have an effect after getting them would be expensive laser surgery, and even they don't make any promises! They're really not that bad...it's just different, and I suppose anything we don't have control over that changes our appearance concerns us for a while!


----------



## mdjoy

I think it's mostly your body and genetics. I only got one with my oldest son and none with my little one and so far none from this baby. I do however have old ones on my hips but that was from gaining and losing weight in and off over the years


----------



## iiTTCii

Fuchsia1412 said:


> Some of them do, but that will only be focused on when the magazine runs a story specifically about it! If it makes you feel better type in celebrities, stretch marks and you'll see some for sure...think how well hidden the average person keeps it though- I mean, we know that most get some stretchmarks, but you barely see them around do you...? I got them, I wasn't large, I love rubbing oily creams in anyway and did it religiously- it did nothing, because stretchmarks are not on the top layer of your skin- you are seeing the tears in the 'middle layer' showing through, and no cream could get there- if it could, it would mean your skin was providing an extremely poor barrier, and when you had a bath, your skin would get waterlogged, lol.....I think the only thing that could possibly have an effect after getting them would be expensive laser surgery, and even they don't make any promises! They're really not that bad...it's just different, and I suppose anything we don't have control over that changes our appearance concerns us for a while!

Haha.. I've just googled 'stretch marks celebrities'.. They keep them well hidden don't they! Made me feel a little bit better.


----------



## Proserpina

https://www.celebritystretchmarks.co.uk/


----------



## special_kala

How horrible that there is a website dedicated to it.

Some people just don't get them.


----------



## Proserpina

special_kala said:


> How horrible that there is a website dedicated to it.

I don't think it's horrible. The site is just trying to reassure women that the glamorous and famous are just like them. It's not making fun of them or calling them gross or anything.


----------



## BubsMom17

special_kala said:


> How horrible that there is a website dedicated to it.
> 
> Some people just don't get them.

That's true, some women don't get them, but I doubt every celebrity out there doesn't get them.


----------

